# diahorrea for almost 4 weeks



## lisa.m (Mar 31, 2006)

hiya isabelle has had diahorrea now for nearly 4 weeks    she is 28 months, her twin hasnt had it, is it something i should be worried about (it seems a long time) thanks
lisa


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

Sorry lots of questions coming up.

How is Isabelle in herself?  Has she lost weight?  Is she eating normally?  Are her stools watery or just loose and what colour are they, do they smell offensive (much worse than just normal poo)?  How many poos a day?

Let me know and we'll take it from there

Car


----------



## lisa.m (Mar 31, 2006)

hiya, shes ok, bit grumpy, i dont think shes lost weight although my twins are both bad eaters, always have been, colour is normal but very very looses ans smell worse (well, i seems like it does ) shes having 3/4 a day she usualy only goes once a day, although today shes only been once, thanks for replying.
lisa


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

Loose stools 3 times a day doesn't sound too bad particularly as you don't think she has lost weight.  As this is different from her normal though and is prolonged it may be worth getting a specimen to your GP to check if she has an infection or possibly even an intolerance to something.

Good luck,

Car


----------

